# SFAS complete...next step help



## Viper1 (Jun 26, 2008)

All,

I just completed the 14-day SFAS at Camp Mackall. The best way we could describe it was a 14 day kick in the junk. A truly spiritual experience for me and some of my peers.

I've been selected to continue in the Special Forces training pipeline and will be assigned to 3rd SFG at Fort Bragg once I complete the Q Course.  There AOR is Africa (with a current heavy involvement in Afghanistan).  

I have a pretty extensive historical library but I have 0 (read that, ZERO) books on Africa, the history or Africa, wars in Africa, insurgency/counter-insurgency in Africa.  Any recommendations you have on reading material about the continent and its history would be very helpful.  Thanks -- Viper


----------



## jordan (Jun 26, 2008)

What team were you on during SFAS?


----------



## AWP (Jun 26, 2008)

I can't help with your reading material though we do have some 3rd Group guys on here. I do want to offer my congratulations on completing SFAS and being Selected. Well done.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks! I'm looking forward to the Q-course.  It was hot as heck at in NC in early June thats for sure.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 26, 2008)

jordan said:


> What team were you on during SFAS?



Why? You at this last June class?


----------



## jordan (Jun 26, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## pardus (Jun 26, 2008)

Viper1 said:


> All,
> 
> I just completed the 14-day SFAS at Camp Mackall. The best way we could describe it was a 14 day kick in the junk. A truly spiritual experience for me and some of my peers.
> 
> ...



I'll get back to you on this as I'm half drunk  

I spent some time in Africa and have impeccable contacts there as well as insider knowledge myself.

I can help, give me one hangover and I'll get back to you. :cool:


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 26, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> I'll get back to you on this as I'm half drunk
> 
> I spent some time in Africa and have impeccable contacts there as well as insider knowledge myself.
> 
> I can help, give me one hangover and I'll get back to you. :cool:



Appreciate it!!


----------



## The91Bravo (Jun 26, 2008)

Way to go!!!  Good Luck in the next step..


----------



## moobob (Jun 26, 2008)

Pamwe Chete is a great book. Will put you back a couple hundred bucks though.


----------



## pardus (Jun 26, 2008)

Start here.

http://www.bestwebbuys.com/Pamwe_Chete-ISBN_9781919874333.html?isrc=b-search

BUY THIS RIGHT *NOW*!! IT IS A VITAL BOOK AND ONE YOU NEED!




http://www.amazon.com/Mukiwa-White-...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1214457008&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Plunderers-Ja...=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1214457060&sr=1-4

COL Jan-Breytenbach is the father of South African Spec ops units, he is the man.

http://www.booksofzimbabwe.com/store3/erol.html

http://members.tripod.com/~Rhodesian/order.html

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpHVvYAtJj8"]YouTube - Rhodesia - Internal Operations[/ame]

This includes footage of the Selous Scouts, the most successful COIN unit the world has ever seen, take notes.


----------



## moobob (Jun 26, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Start here.
> 
> http://www.bestwebbuys.com/Pamwe_Chete-ISBN_9781919874333.html?isrc=b-search
> 
> BUY THIS RIGHT *NOW*!! IT IS A VITAL BOOK AND ONE YOU NEED!



Pardus, you really got my hopes up when I saw Pamwe Chete for 30 bucks.... Out of stock


----------



## Teufel (Jun 26, 2008)

Pamwe chete is a great book.  SO is _Only my friends call me Crouks_ by Dennis "Crouks" Croukamp.  It has been republished in the US by paladin press as _Rhodesian Bush War_ http://www.paladin-press.com/product/861/31  It is pretty damn good and if you can't afford the steep Pamwe Chete price it will do the trick.  There is a good website here: http://members.tripod.com/selousscouts/ to read more about the selous scouts.


----------



## pardus (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry MooBob

It's out there, search and search.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 26, 2008)

Congrats on completing SFAS !


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 26, 2008)

Congrats...  :)

Now go do PT...

Crip


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 26, 2008)

surgicalcric said:


> Congrats...  :)
> 
> Now go do PT...
> 
> Crip



X2 = Chapter I ;)

Congrats on being selected! The journey begins.......  :)


----------



## car (Jun 26, 2008)

Way to go!


----------



## Kurt V (Jun 26, 2008)

While the books are ok there is a military forum, not unlike this one, for the South African Parabat that can give you a real time view of what is going on over in Africa. I think they even use the same software as this forum. Here is the link: http://www.airbornesoldier.com/Forums/index.php  I infrequently post there. Same user name as here. All Airborne and SOF will be vetted and non-airborne military and civilians have very limited access and not much of a say in things. Keep in mind their's is a harsh life in Africa with terrorism a daily event. Things that might shock or horrify you here are a normal posting on that board. On the other hand, there are some pretty funny people over there. Most are South Africans, some Brits and just a few of us Americans. If you sign up, let me know and I will post in your thread to verify you.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jun 26, 2008)

here you go..

http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/Sea...m_pla=onsite_title&cm_ite=Pamwe Chete&afscr=1


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 26, 2008)

Congrats to you on Selection, Viper1!


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 26, 2008)

Kurt V said:


> While the books are ok there is a military forum, not unlike this one, for the South African Parabat that can give you a real time view of what is going on over in Africa. I think they even use the same software as this forum. Here is the link: http://www.airbornesoldier.com/Forums/index.php  I infrequently post there. Same user name as here. All Airborne and SOF will be vetted and non-airborne military and civilians have very limited access and not much of a say in things. Keep in mind their's is a harsh life in Africa with terrorism a daily event. Things that might shock or horrify you here are a normal posting on that board. On the other hand, there are some pretty funny people over there. Most are South Africans, some Brits and just a few of us Americans. If you sign up, let me know and I will post in your thread to verify you.



Okay thanks. I will definitely check it out over the next few days.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations V1 !!!


----------



## infantryguy82 (Jun 27, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## Balls (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats!

in addition to the books, try the following:

https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/

http://www.terrorism.com/

and PT!


----------



## Typhoon (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your selection, Viper. Best wishes on your continued education in the pipeline.

It was indeed hot in NC this month. Hope you weren't out in the field when the heat casualty occurred...


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Typhoon said:


> Congratulations on your selection, Viper. Best wishes on your continued education in the pipeline.
> 
> It was indeed hot in NC this month. Hope you weren't out in the field when the heat casualty occurred...



Unfortunately that was my class. They had most everyone from all the phases looking for him.  Sad deal, but he must have wanted it really bad.


----------



## holdcenter (Jun 28, 2008)

Viper congrats on getting selected. Now the hard part begins stay in tip top shape, keep your mouth closed and eyes and ears opened. Right now concentrate on the q-course. If you already know what language you were picked up for get on ako and enroll in rosetta stone. Grab your 7-8 and ranger handbook and read it.....recon, raid, ambush, mission planning, opord etc. Remember that people are still going to get booted in the Q, dont be that guy. Selection was the easy part. You are coming to a pipehitting group which I am proud to be part off. Look forward to seeing you in a year and a half or so. Pm me with any questions.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm in Africa right now...and as far as reading material, i've got you covered. 
pm sent


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 28, 2008)

holdcenter said:


> Viper congrats on getting selected. Now the hard part begins stay in tip top shape, keep your mouth closed and eyes and ears opened. Right now concentrate on the q-course. If you already know what language you were picked up for get on ako and enroll in rosetta stone. Grab your 7-8 and ranger handbook and read it.....recon, raid, ambush, mission planning, opord etc. Remember that people are still going to get booted in the Q, dont be that guy. Selection was the easy part. You are coming to a pipehitting group which I am proud to be part off. Look forward to seeing you in a year and a half or so. Pm me with any questions.



Thanks for the advice. I've got a lot of prep work to do before I hit MCCC and Q. (deployment upcoming as well, job unknown as of today).  I love that most SF Soldiers I've met have the dedication and work ethic of professional athletes...but also of professional scholars/learners. I'm going to 3rd SFG and received French as my language. I'm looking forward to getting back to school.


----------



## Ajax (Jun 30, 2008)

SFAS?  14 days???  *WTF!!!!!*

Well, good job anyway.  Not your fault it's not as hard as it used to be.  Please tell me they at least had team week.  As you can probably tell, I went to the last hard class:)

For Africa:  _A Long Way Gone_, http://www.amazon.com/Long-Way-Gone...d_bbs_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1214851526&sr=8-1

_The Shackled Continent_
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_b...oks&field-keywords=Shackled+Continent&x=0&y=0


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jun 30, 2008)

Viper1 said:


> and received French as my language.



just remember "fraicais est simple, clair et logique" a bit of propaganda from one of my former french text books LOL  ;)


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Ajax said:


> SFAS?  14 days???  *WTF!!!!!*
> 
> Well, good job anyway.  Not your fault it's not as hard as it used to be.  Please tell me they at least had team week.  As you can probably tell, I went to the last hard class:)
> 
> ...



Thanks for the recommendations.

14 Day was a smoker nonetheless, and yes they have team week. Can't disclose much more than that. My feet hurt, my back ached, we walked a lot and we carried heavy stuff, and as always, it's individual assessment. "Do your best, follow the instructions" were the words to live by there at Mackall.

Can anyone tell me why Pamwe Chete is $200???


----------



## Sheepdog (Jul 4, 2008)

*PAMWE CHETE*

Congratulations on SFAS!

As far as Pamwe Chete…. Making a long story short. Peter Stiff wrote Selous Scouts – Top Secret War with (or as told by) Reid-Daly. That book went out of print but is still available used. Reid-Daly revised and rewrote the book without Peter Stiff which is Pamwe Chete. Reid-Daly was then sued by Siff in South Africa for copyright infringements (about illustrations of maps used in the book to be exact). Reid lost the suit and was ordered to pull all books off the shelf of all unsold copies and turn them over to Stiff or destroy them. He opted to destroy them. So now this book is only available used and in limited numbers from people how purchased the title prior to them being pulled from the shelf’s. I have heard rumors of another reworked title by Reid, but no confirmation.

I attached a 40-page document of the legal proceedings with detailed information.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Sheepdog said:


> Congratulations on SFAS!
> 
> As far as Pamwe Chete…. Making a long story short. Peter Stiff wrote Selous Scouts – Top Secret War with (or as told by) Reid-Daly. That book went out of print but is still available used. Reid-Daly revised and rewrote the book without Peter Stiff which is Pamwe Chete. Reid-Daly was then sued by Siff in South Africa for copyright infringements (about illustrations of maps used in the book to be exact). Reid lost the suit and was ordered to pull all books off the shelf of all unsold copies and turn them over to Stiff or destroy them. He opted to destroy them. So now this book is only available used and in limited numbers from people how purchased the title prior to them being pulled from the shelf’s. I have heard rumors of another reworked title by Reid, but no confirmation.
> 
> I attached a 40-page document of the legal proceedings with detailed information.



Thanks for the update.


----------



## JBS (Jul 4, 2008)

Awesome, Viper1. Congratulations.


----------



## Quietstorm3155 (Nov 4, 2008)

Congrats on Selection. And thanks for the welcome on my intro.  I joined this site to gain info and insite into SF and you seem to be one of the newest members from SFAS. Hoping you can give an outlook on the NEW SFAS regime.  Im looking to go SFAS in a yr or so and not sure if Guard or AD.  What was the hardest parts for you and the guys.  Any advice to a would be applicant.  PM if ya like.
Congrats again and good luck!


----------



## Aequitas (Nov 4, 2008)

Quietstorm3155 said:


> Congrats on Selection. And thanks for the welcome on my intro.  I joined this site to gain info and insite into SF and you seem to be one of the newest members from SFAS. Hoping you can give an outlook on the NEW SFAS regime.  Im looking to go SFAS in a yr or so and not sure if Guard or AD.  What was the hardest parts for you and the guys.  Any advice to a would be applicant.  PM if ya like.
> Congrats again and good luck!




1st rule of SFAS....NO ONE talks about SFAS! 
2nd rule of SFAS...SEE Rule #1

Stop trying to get the inside G2 or "poop"
Go to SFAS blind and enjoy the experience. There is a reason the events and schedule is never known until the moment you are told to go do something. Stop trying to get over and circumvent the system. Besides you want to go A YEAR from now...what makes you think it won't go back to the 24days it used to be....go do pt


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 4, 2008)

Aequitas said:


> 1st rule of SFAS....NO ONE talks about SFAS!
> 2nd rule of SFAS...SEE Rule #1
> 
> Stop trying to get the inside G2 or "poop"
> Go to SFAS blind and enjoy the experience. There is a reason the events and schedule is never known until the moment you are told to go do something. Stop trying to get over and circumvent the system. Besides you want to go A YEAR from now...what makes you think it won't go back to the 24days it used to be....go do pt




QuietStorm, Aequitas is definitely correct.  I can give you some advice on the application process and some websites to look at information but I'm not at liberty to discuss the actual course except for these points:
1) Drink lots of water
2) Be in great shape, physically AND mentally/spiritually (Mental preparation can be helped by say, rucking in the snow or something else that kinda sucks)
3) Don't quit.  Don't "self-select" yourself out. 
4) Do your best at each event.  Once that event is done, focus solely on the next one
5) If you do your best everytime, peer evals will take care of themselves
6) The course always changes. 
7) Have the support of your family helps, but remember, it's something that you must go forward with and commit to yourself, alone.

EDIT: And 8) Remember that SFAS is just Step 1 of a long process before you can even get to a team.  Trust me, as I finish up another deployment, no one is more aware of this than I.  A lot of people tell me SFAS was the easy part and I don't doubt it at all.  I have a lot of work to do before I finally "arrive" at Phase II, and then there is still more to be done.  I'm excited about the journey though and wouldn't trade the chance to complete the Q-Course for anything else in the world.

Good luck. I'll post a couple links here that are good-to-go for finding out more information (SF Recruiting, etc).


----------



## Quietstorm3155 (Nov 4, 2008)

Aequitas said:


> 1st rule of SFAS....NO ONE talks about SFAS!
> 2nd rule of SFAS...SEE Rule #1
> 
> Stop trying to get the inside G2 or "poop"
> Go to SFAS blind and enjoy the experience. There is a reason the events and schedule is never known until the moment you are told to go do something. Stop trying to get over and circumvent the system. Besides you want to go A YEAR from now...what makes you think it won't go back to the 24days it used to be....go do pt



Aequitas-- Long story short I didnt like your responce... I got cocky with my respone. (Long story short)  I have since aplogized to you and your brothers.  It was out of characther o me and once again. Im sorry bout that.


----------



## Quietstorm3155 (Nov 4, 2008)

Viper1 said:


> QuietStorm, Aequitas is definitely correct.  I can give you some advice on the application process and some websites to look at information but I'm not at liberty to discuss the actual course except for these points:
> 1) Drink lots of water
> 2) Be in great shape, physically AND mentally/spiritually (Mental preparation can be helped by say, rucking in the snow or something else that kinda sucks)
> 3) Don't quit.  Don't "self-select" yourself out.
> ...



Thanks for the advice.  Much more helpful than Aequitas post.  
I knew you cant talk bout everything per the outbrief etc.  But thanks for what advice you have given thus far!


----------



## shortbrownguy (Nov 4, 2008)

Quietstorm3155 said:


> Aequitas-- I quoted and asked Viper for a LITTLE info. I dont need nor did i request your sarcasim.  I have been in security field for 8yrs so i understand opsec etc. Thanks for the "rule," though not needed.  I was not asking Critical Details and i can pull up numerus threads on guys giving advice on SFAS and Q course. Viper was a recent grad and I just wanted to congradulate him and ask a couple ?'s.  Now the 8 steps that Viper provided was much more helpful and did not violate SFAS opsec im sure!
> Futhermore.  If SFAS was 2 weeks or 2 months it still would not deter me from going!



Hey stud,
Your SA sucks. If you havent noticed, Aequitas is a QP, has BTDT, and gave you solid advice. If his advice hurt your feelings, you wouldnt make it 5 minutes in the team room. 
I take it personal when people disrespect my Brothers. Considering many of the SFAS comitee cadre are members of this site, you may want to stay in your lane.
Keep it up, and you will self select yourself as a "no go" before you arrive to SFAS.:2c::2c::2c:.

SBG sends


----------



## AWP (Nov 4, 2008)

This thread now has the potential to be a "kinetic event." Let's not allow that to happen everyone.


----------



## Quietstorm3155 (Nov 4, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> This thread now has the potential to be a "kinetic event." Let's not allow that to happen everyone.



Yeah you are right.  I stand corrected.  I didnt think that my quetion was out of line per opsec but looking back maybe my responce was.  

AEQUITAS---  I send my apologize although you may have not seen my last post .  I will not edit it at this point so that you may read it.  

Shortbrownguy---  Id feel the same way about the "brotherhood." My Apologizes!

Surgicalcric---  Advice taken from the intro thread..thanks.

  Once again fellas APOLOGIZES.  I am no shit bag by no means and that last post was OUT OF CHARACTER for me.  I have no excuse and was out of line especially for a new guy here.  I cant be any more clear than that, and i feel like i stepped on my dick!


----------



## shortbrownguy (Nov 4, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> I'll get back to you on this as I'm half drunk
> 
> I spent some time in Africa and have impeccable contacts there as well as insider knowledge myself.
> 
> I can help, give me one hangover and I'll get back to you. :cool:



I may know a little something about the topic;).
Shoot me a PM.
Congrats!!!


----------



## TheGunDoctor (Nov 4, 2008)

14 days......unbelievable.


Almost 6 years ago I went through that shit twice. Full course both times, first May than June. I must admit that I was initially a little annoyed to hear that it was shortened like that, but congratulations to ya anyway Viper. Your success motivates others.

Maybe I'll even give it one last go eventually, while I'm still in top physical condition.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Nov 4, 2008)

Congratulations V1 !!! Keep it up!


----------



## surgicalcric (Nov 4, 2008)

TheGunDoctor said:


> ...I must admit that I was initially a little annoyed to hear that it was shortened like that...



Dont be, I know guys who have done both 24 day and 14 day.  The 14 day versions is the same number of events as 24 days, just 10 less days to complete them in.  ;)

Crip


----------

